# Dish Network dealmaker Sahl leaving



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

http://www.sportsbusinessjournal.com/article/60730

By JOHN OURAND
Staff writer
Published December 01, 2008 : Page 05

The executive in charge of negotiating programming deals for Dish Network is leaving the company, sources confirmed last week.

Eric Sahl, EchoStar's senior vice president of programming, will leave the satellite operator by the end of the year. Where Sahl was headed after leaving EchoStar could not be determined.

EchoStar will start a search for Sahl's replacement after the new year. In the meantime, many of his responsibilities are expected to be divided among Senior Vice President Michael McKenna, and vice presidents Carolyn Crawford and Andy Karofsky.

Click the link for the rest of the story.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

All other things considered... the timing of this is curious.... since doesn't it almost imply there are unlikely to be any new deals for carriage signed the rest of the year?

Dish will be passing the baton internally and covering the bases in the meantime... Meanwhile if you are a channel in the midst of negotiating, wouldn't you want to wait and see how things play out next year when the dust settles?


----------



## HD is Life (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe now they can do some positvie things - after all it's been a while hasn't it?


----------



## teacher1066 (Mar 27, 2007)

My best Christmas present would be the return of VOOM. Yes, I know I am foolish but a guy can dream, can't he?


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Very interesting, wonder where Eric is going? Wonder if this will be addressed next monday on the Charlie chat?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, since they have 8 Executive-Vice Presidents (see here), I'm not sure who the "senior vice president of programming" works for. The real question is whether within the media community Sahl is identified as the harda** nobody likes or the one who had to find a way to get folks back to the table. This is going to be a critical position in the next two years regarding locals, as well as sports and cable channels.

My biggest fear is that his leaving has something to do with Dish's cash position.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Think he got out before the collapse?


J


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

maybe he wants to try something new in his life and this was a good time for him to give it a shot.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

dennispap said:


> http://www.sportsbusinessjournal.com/article/60730
> 
> By JOHN OURAND
> Staff writer
> ...


 Who cares? The economy is in the toilet, people are losing their jobs left and right and this space is given over to a discussion over an executive( millionaire probably) deciding to move on? Give me a break!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Thank you for your contribution to the discussion.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

johnp37 said:


> Who cares? The economy is in the toilet, people are losing their jobs left and right and this space is given over to a discussion over an executive( millionaire probably) deciding to move on? Give me a break!


By all means, please feel free to not read, or to make this "space" any larger.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

johnp37 said:


> Who cares? The economy is in the toilet, people are losing their jobs left and right and this space is given over to a discussion over an executive( millionaire probably) deciding to move on? Give me a break!


Somehow, becoming successful and earning money has become a negative thing in our country. Regardless of the reasons for his leaving, I say more power to him and wish him good luck.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

he probly was forced to leave, i read an article about him on google finance


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

No question that he was forced out. The question is whether Charlie was disappointed with his work performance or just wanted to micromanage too much. We'll find out soon, I suppose.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

projectorguru said:


> he probly was forced to leave, i read an article about him on google finance


Got a link to that article? Sounds like interesting reading (maybe).


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Got a link to that article? Sounds like interesting reading (maybe).


google finance redirects you here.

http://www.sportsbusinessjournal.com/article/60730


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

projectorguru said:


> google finance redirects you here.
> 
> http://www.sportsbusinessjournal.com/article/60730


Same link as in the original post.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

dennispap said:


> Same link as in the original post.


DUH:nono2: I didn't even notice it, when it was posted cuz I already knew about it, I saw it on google finance under dishnetwork, my bad:lol:


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

So far nothing in the Denver Business Journal. I'm surprised.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I found the real reason that he left....
http://video.google.com/videosearch...sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title#


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Richard King said:


> I found the real reason that he left....
> http://video.google.com/videosearch...sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title#


Is he wearing mascara or eyeliner in that video?

J


----------



## BSD23 (Sep 18, 2007)

teacher1066 said:


> My best Christmas present would be the return of VOOM. Yes, I know I am foolish but a guy can dream, can't he?


I second that!!! I really miss the Rave channel.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HD is Life said:


> Maybe now they can do some positvie things - after all it's been a while hasn't it?


Hopefully they'll find someone better. I never liked Stal for some reason.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> I never liked Stal for some reason.


It's probably his makeup.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

NAW - his haircut.


----------

